

Django 1.1 alpha 1 released - bdr
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2009/feb/23/11-alpha-1/

======
flashgordon
You know after the huge gap between 0.96 and 1.0, I was a bit sceptical about
their roadmap, but seeing this I am becoming a rebeliever!

~~~
evdawg
I still think 1.0 should have been named 2.0.

------
alrex021
Finally "aggregation" support has been added in this version.

------
flashgordon
Actually wanted to ask here. What does this mean for app engine? Sure django
can be used in appengine, but to me, I still keep flipflopping between the two
when prototyping projects quickly....

------
suhail
Hurrah!

